# Recommendations for rear stage drivers?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

NO ...I have some subs I'll sell ya !


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I left my stock system exactly the same, then added to it. I have a 1600 watt multi-channel amp powering a two Kenwood 6x9s in the rear, and two 12" subs. I think it makes a huge difference, and I love how it sounds now. Stock system was a little weak.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

chevrasaki said:


> I left my stock system exactly the same, then added to it. I have a 1600 watt multi-channel amp powering a two Kenwood 6x9s in the rear, and two 12" subs. I think it makes a huge difference, and I love how it sounds now. Stock system was a little weak.


How is the sound quality with that system set up ? 
Can you discern the notes of a piano ?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

brian v said:


> How is the sound quality with that system set up ?
> Can you discern the notes of a piano ?


I'll admit, it isn't the MOST high quality, I'm sure the guys following the SQ thread instructions get a much more balanced and crisper sound. But it certainly isn't low quality either. If I turn my sub control all the way down, I'd compare the quality of sound to the stock speakers, just much louder. When I start turning the subs up, it starts to sound more like a rap concert. Lots of bass, and you can still hear the music, but certainly doesn't sound like my sony studio monitor headphones that's for sure. I can hear piano notes just fine but they could be slightly crisper. Overall I'm very happy with it for spending less than $400 on the entire package. And knowing what I know now, I'd do it again.

Note: Here's the thread I was referring to.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Why are 6x9 s a bad idea in the rear deck ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread Flame War deleted. Let's get back to trying to answer Livingtheforce's question - anyone have suggestions for a good set of replacement speakers for him?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> Why are 6x9 s a bad idea in the rear deck ?


Any speakers in the rear deck are going to sound boomy compared to the same speakers in a air flow controlled speaker box. This includes Drivers and Tweeters. The reason is the rear deck doesn't provide a sealed environment for the speakers to work against.

This is also why some of us actually prefer the base stereo's sound quality over the Pioneer upgrade system - all our speakers are in "speaker boxes" of some sort. Door's aren't high quality speaker boxes, but they're definitely better than the floating rear deck.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow some one actually read that lengthy thread and came away with a usable understanding about Sound quality .....

The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Well guys, lot of responses, but still no ideas haha. I have two 12" woofers. I dont want to mod my rear deck to fit anything but 6x9. Was just looking for some suggestions.

Ben


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I kinda new that ..how is the front stage ?

I caught your recommendation about how to set the Gains on your amp for the subs !

How is your 2 din any hiccups ?


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

brian v said:


> I kinda new that ..how is the front stage ?
> I caught your recommendation about how to set the Gains on your amp for the subs !
> How is your 2 din any hiccups ?


Front stage is phenomenal in my opinion. I know that in theory, it could be better. But in practicality, it is perfect for me. I love my current setup, besides my rear 6x9's.

I love my DD. I finally got the top screen to work (ended up being bent pins on the GMOS adapter). 
My current 6x9's (as well as front stage) are inside foam baffles that really help drive the sound outwards in my opinion. I love them


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We gonna meet up in the Play offs ?
Hawks vs Bruins again .....


----------



## Berend2nd (Jun 15, 2014)

That's hilarious.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

I personally have 
Hertz Audio (Italian hand-made speakers, same company as Audison) speakers all around: Hi Energi Component in the front, Energi in the Rear door Coaxials, and Energi 6 x 9s.
with a JL Audio 10W1 in custom ported box. Powered by a top of the line (forgot the name) Alpine 5 channel amp; fed to factory head unit via an Audio Control LC6i EQ.
The Coaxial speakers aren't amplified, but the front and 6 by 9s are.

I absolutely LOVE the additional 6 by 9s. I added them after everything else and changed the amplifier to power them instead of the coaxial speakers, and it sounded alot better. Full range. Can hear every piano note and nearly every frequency that the human ear can hear. (the whole system was electronically tuned with an oscilloscope). Incredible depth and clarity. Not too bright at all (a la JL Audio speakers). Car has numerous sheets of Dynamat Xtreme Sound Insulation, in the doors and trunk (this helps ALOT). I can blast it at max volume (very very loud, but clear) for hours and hours without any power lowering, cutting, overheating, or ANY distortion. This is the advantage of an oscilloscope/microphone/computer audio tune.


*Thus, I personally recommend Hertz Energi 6 by 9s*. Now, Hertz is a hardish brand to find (at least from a certified dealer) and their products are EXPENSIVE.
However, the Energi Speakers are only the second highest up in the lineup, and even the lowest ones, *the Diecis, sound great and are not too expensive*.
You also *cannot go wrong with any of the Audison speakers* (although I'm not sure they make any 6 by 9s). If you want speakers that are more loud and bright, go with *JL audio (C2 or above) or Focal.*
A good compensation choice that you *can't go wrong with would be any Kenwood Excelon 6 by 9s*.

Hertz Energy: http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/car-audio-coaxial-energy-ecx690_5/
Hertz Dieci: http://www.abt.com/product/69139/Hertz-DCX6903.html
Audison Prima: http://www.audison.eu/index.php?page=product&id=64
JL audio C2: http://www.jlaudio.com/c2-690tx-car-audio-speakers-c2-speaker-systems-99619
Kenwood Excelon KFC: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-qxU3t4LIoTl/p_113KFCX693/Kenwood-Excelon-KFC-X693.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice !


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

brian v said:


> That's Nice !


Thanks. I love music, of all genres, and I'm very much an audiophile. I produce music as a hobby as well. The sound system is never off, haha.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome info man! thanks for the recommendations. What type of DSP do you use? I definitely want to get this going, but i want a 6in-6out equalizer, ya know? 

Ben



razercruze15 said:


> I personally have
> Hertz Audio (Italian hand-made speakers, same company as Audison) speakers all around: Hi Energi Component in the front, Energi in the Rear door Coaxials, and Energi 6 x 9s.
> with a JL Audio 10W1 in custom ported box. Powered by a top of the line (forgot the name) Alpine 5 channel amp; fed to factory head unit via an Audio Control LC6i EQ.
> The Coaxial speakers aren't amplified, but the front and 6 by 9s are.
> ...


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Livingfortheice said:


> Awesome info man! thanks for the recommendations. What type of DSP do you use? I definitely want to get this going, but i want a 6in-6out equalizer, ya know?
> 
> Ben


No problem man, for 6 out I would use the Audio Control LC6i DSP/EQ, Love it. Have it in my G37, for over 3-4 years with no problems at all.

In my Cruize I need 8 out so I have the Audio Control LC8i .. also love it, no problems!! SO i recommend the Audio Control LC6i for 6 out.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You guys really need to check out the miniDSP. 36 parametric EQ bands, time alignment, and crossover slopes up to 48db/octave. All for about a hundred bucks. 

I assume you've read my SQ car audio V2 thread, stuck at the top of this section?


----------

